# Radeon R7 M370 on Dell Laptop



## jardows (Apr 6, 2022)

I am trying to get the discreet AMD R7 M370 video working on my Dell Latitude e5570.  I have been using the Intel video without much issue for a while, but decided that I want to go ahead and try to get the AMD working instead - why miss out on the performance when battery life isn't a big issue for me, right?  I primarily use the laptop plugged into power.  

I recently installed 13.1-RC1, and have installed graphics/drm-kmod and graphics/gpu-firmware-kmod from ports.  When I modify /etc/rc.conf to include 
	
	



```
kld_list="/boot/modules/amdgpu.ko"
```
, the drm driver and firmware load fine, with no error messages in dmesg. 
I installed x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu from ports, and attempt to start X.  This is where the troubles begin.

At first, running `starx` or `Xorg -configure` would crash the entire system and cause a reboot.  I examined /var/log/Xorg.0.log and noticed that it was still trying to load the Intel driver.  I uninstalled x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel and now the entire system does not crash, but X still will not load and gives me the "Cannot run in framebuffer mode" error.

Running `Xorg -configure` lists only scfg, modesetting, and vesa as available video drivers, and gives an error "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices."  It does generate an xorg.conf.new, with two device, two monitor and two screen sections.  Card0 is the BusID "PCI:0:2:0", which `pciconf -lv` identifies as the Intel VGA, and Card1 is BusID "PCI:1:0:0" which is identified as the AMD VGA.  The generated file assigns Screen0 and Monitor0 to Card0, and Screen1 and Monitor1 to Card1.  It has assigned the modesetting driver to both video cards.  I copied the generated file to /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf.

Leaving at the configured file or manually assigning amdgpu to Card1, running `startx` results in a "No screens found" error.  
Examining the log file, there is an error "Number of creates screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed."

Any suggestions on how I can get the AMD GPU to work instead of using the Intel GPU?


----------



## bsduck (Apr 8, 2022)

jardows said:


> I recently installed 13.1-RC1


You may be affected by PR 262982:


> A changed I merged to stable/13 and 13.1-RC1 prevents the modules from probing (loading). This will likely look like a silent error. The drm.ko and the driver module (e.g., i915kms.ko) will be loaded but "nothing happens".











						Solved - FreeBSD 13.1-RC1 Graphics Not Working
					

I have a NUC with an 11th generation Tiger Lake processor and it has been working fine with 13.1-BETA3 using graphics/drm-devel-kmod. The Iris-Xe GPU doesn't work with drm-kmod as of yet I believe. I just upgraded to 13.1-RC1 and it's as if it doesn't even try to display any graphics. It doesn't...




					forums.freebsd.org
				





neal said:


> All is now working again in 13.1-RC2


... try upgrading to 13.1-RC2.


If that doesn't solve your problem:

* try to start X without xf86-video-amdgpu installed (should work with modesetting)

* try using drm-devel-kmod instead of drm-kmod

* disable Intel graphics in the BIOS if yours has a corresponding option




jardows said:


> `kld_list="/boot/modules/amdgpu.ko"`


Not relevant to your problem, but: there's no need to specify the full path anymore, `kld_list="amdgpu"` should be enough.


----------



## jardows (Apr 11, 2022)

bsduck said:


> You may be affected by PR 262982:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions.  Unfortunately, none of them worked.  Interestingly, X does not even attempt to load anything for the AMD card.  I'm beginning to wonder if I will only be able to get this to work if connected to a Dock and external monitors.  I'll have to try that later, as I do have a dock at home.


----------

